# Grimbold Books signs The Heir to the North!



## chopper (Sep 12, 2014)

Testing, testing... is this thing on?

OK. 

*Heir To The North* is scheduled for publication in late 2015, through Grimbold Books. That sound you can hear is the sound of me cha-cha-cha-ing across the kitchen in my inimitable snake-hipped style.

Oh, you want _details_…?

Grimbold Books is a new and impressively ambitious small press based here in the UK. I spent a large portion of the Fantasycon weekend talking with Sammy Smith, who runs their Kristell Ink imprint, and each of us likes what the other is doing. It helps that I’ve read and thoroughly enjoyed *The Art of Forgetting: Rider*, by Joanne Hall, also published by Grimbold/Kristell Ink, and that Jo was onhand at the convention too.

“We’re absolutely delighted that Steve chose Kristell Ink to be his ‘home’ for the fantastic duology, Malessar’s Curse,” says Sammy. “The first of the two novels, *Heir to the North*, is perfectly paced, twisty, turny, epic fantasy with a wonderful female protagonist. Honestly, I could gush about it all day.”

It’s far too early to give a firm publication date, but it looks likely that Heir To The North will be released in time for Fantasycon in 2015. Of course, there will be details here as soon as I get them.

In the meantime, Grimbold Books are entering the last few days of a Kickstarter fundraising campaign. Being a small press, there’s a lot of things they’d love to do with a bit of extra money – put new releases up on NetGalley, for example, or outsource some of the design & editing work. Get some extra reach. From my point of view this can only be a good thing. While you’re waiting for the North to rise again (and it _will _rise…) please go have a look at what Sammy and Zoe want to do, and what they’re offering to their backers.

I’m very happy, and very proud, to be working with them.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 12, 2014)

That is fantastic, Chopper, way to go!! Best of luck, and I look forward to being able to grip the book in my hands and read it. Many congratulations.


----------



## Abernovo (Sep 12, 2014)

That's great, chopper! Well done you.

Keep us up to date.


----------



## The Judge (Sep 12, 2014)

Great news, chopper.  Great, great, great!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 12, 2014)

Great news, Chopper.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 12, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## ratsy (Sep 12, 2014)

Congrats Chopper!


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 12, 2014)

Good news, Chopper! And good to see the epic got finished at last. They look a decent outfit.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 12, 2014)

Well done - will be nice to feel a physical copy.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 12, 2014)

Well done and best wishes for a success


----------



## chopper (Sep 12, 2014)

thank you, everybody; it's a big step into the unknown from here!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 12, 2014)

Wonderful news!  Congratulations, and well done!


----------



## chopper (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks, Teresa, that means a lot!


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 13, 2014)

Well done, Chopper! 

Congratulations.


----------



## Juliana (Sep 13, 2014)

Great news, Chopper! Congratulations!


----------



## Susan Boulton (Sep 13, 2014)

This is wonderful news! Been rooting for you for a long time! You deserve the success!


----------



## ctg (Sep 14, 2014)

Congratulations Chopper. Great news, and I hope the kickstarter goes fabulously as well!


----------



## chopper (Sep 14, 2014)

thank you, Panu, Sue & Juliana!


----------



## alchemist (Sep 14, 2014)

I missed this...

Congratulations chopper! And good luck with it!


----------



## Gary Compton (Sep 22, 2014)

Just seen this and bloody well done, old chap (kicks oneself in the leg for missing this one).

Good job and you deserve it my friend


----------



## millymollymo (Sep 22, 2014)

Congratulations and well done!


----------



## chopper (Sep 22, 2014)

cheers muchly, gary and mmm!


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 22, 2014)

I missed this too, but congratulations, chopper! Well deserved!


----------



## millymollymo (Sep 23, 2014)

Good Grief. (in one's best 'Charlie Brown') I've just figured out 'who' you are Chopper.   - Bit slow on the uptake today


----------



## chopper (Sep 23, 2014)

i did decide to hide the clues under my username...


----------



## millymollymo (Sep 24, 2014)

Sneaky of you.


----------



## chopper (Sep 24, 2014)

i have form


----------

